# Bait Shops In South Baldwin County, Al.



## Little Steve (Nov 24, 2009)

I am looking for somewhere to but crickets and minnows to do some freshwater fishing around south Baldwin county. I am will to hear of any good places to go freshwater fish also. Thanks Steve


----------



## dragtester (Oct 3, 2007)

steve fishermans discount on 98 w near fairhope has crickets but not sure of minners.also campbells hardware was selling crickets


----------

